

How to become a better entrepreneur in 30 minutes - il
http://www.quicksprout.com/2009/05/25/how-to-be-a-better-entrepreneur-in-the-next-30-minutes?

======
GiraffeNecktie
Nice to see the author takes his own advice. Especially the bits about not
working hard, not innovating and copying other people.

------
tophat02
I added up every material possession I always dream about: two really nice
houses, a speed boat and a yacht, tons of furniture for the houses, about 6
cars and trucks that I love, etc.

It came out to "only" $4.4 million. That exercise actually really helped me.
$4.4 million actually sounds "doable" in some abstract way, where as $440
million doesn't.

------
ericb
When a blog post's advice starts with "take a break," I know it will be a
fluff piece with no actual content... _sigh_

------
bruin4tw
"Stop Innovating and Start Copying" this is a good idea if you have the luxury
of having great biz and media connections and money. I love going to
networking events and copying people's ideas, but using my advantages to make
them succeed.

~~~
vivekamn
Another take on 'copy' is to take an idea that worked in one market and do it
another market with appropriate localizations applied. Say a successful
product in US done right for India.

